# Love *Update Page 4 and 7!*



## bloodbinds

Some people may have heard me tell this story before, but i'm telling it again because i have just had a new found sense of hope and am feeling really positive for the first time in months, about possibly finding love 

I met Adam when i was 16. My sister and her boyfriend moved in with him and they were all really good mates. I saw him over at her house and we would chat casually and he came over to our house at christmas. He was always nice and good looking, but he was 10 years older than me, so i never really thought of him as anything other than my sisters mate, because i never in a million years thought he would be interested in me.

Then one night i had a row with my mother, and stormed out the house and went to my sisters to have a good cry. She told me i could spend the night and let me sleep on the pull out bed in the living room. That night i was woken by Adam getting into my bed. He kissed me and told me he had always liked me and he thought i was amazing. I was pretty shocked to say the least. He left and told me to come back over tomorrow so we could talk.

So i went back and we talked. He told me how he had liked me from the moment he saw me, how he loved that i was always life of the party, that i was wild and free and didn't care what anyone thought. He was smitten with me and wanted me to feel the same. I was honest, that i hadn't thought of him like that, but yes, i was attracted to him, maybe we could see what would happen? My sister walked in on us chatting and went mad. She took me back to my house and told me i couldn't see Adam. That i was still just a kid and he was a man and her best friend. It was a can of worms she didn't want opening. And i understood, he was a lot older than me, and if things didn't work out (which they probably wouldnt at that age) then it would make things major awkward for her, and i didn't want that. I agreed not to see Adam again.

Over the next two years me and Adam would see each other at house parties, and out in town (i got fake I.D and managed to go clubbing quite a lot under age) and when ever we saw each other we would flirt and kiss secretly and whisper sweet nothings into each others ears! We started to really fall for each other. And though many times i wanted to say 'sod it' to my sister and be with him, he didn't want to ruin their friendship.

When i hit 18, my sister, who knew me and Ad still had a 'thing' for each other, told me that if i wanted to, i was welcome to do something about it. At the time though, i had a boyfriend, so nothing happened.
Adam sent me a letter telling me how much he still felt for me and that he would wait for me, until we could be together.
The next year i was single, and sought out Adam, to find he had a girlfriend! (So much for waiting!!) He told me he would leave her for the chance to be with me, but i told him no, that he couldn't do it and it wasn't fair. I was beginning to have doubts about us anyway, after all, i was a wild and exciting 19 year old who broke many hearts. I didn't want to break Adams, he who wanted to settle down, where as i just wanted to have fun. Maybe it wasn't the right time for us?

Little did i know that that year i was to fall pregnant with my boyfriend who i had only been with for 3 months, i moved away to be with him. After my 6 month of pregnancy i left my FOB and went back home, where Adam was one of the first to greet me. 'Come out with me' he said. And i did. With a goodnight kiss at the end of the night, Adam asked for more. 'I want to be with you' he told me.
Sadly, i told him i was so messed up. Not sure whether i still loved FOB, and facing a life as a single mother, still crying on the nights that i was alone. It wasn't right. The timing was all wrong.
We went out a few more times, and discussed being together. But i told him it wasn't fair for him to be with me when i wasn't sure what i wanted, or if i was still in love with FOB. He understood. I told him i would tell him when i was less messed up.

Bella was born in november, and at the end of december i decided to pursue Adam, in hope he would be patient with me, i wasn't quite ready for a relationship, but i didn't want to lose him, he couldn't wait forever.

So at my request, my sister invited a few people over to hers, including Adam. After spending the night flirting with him and batting my eyelashes, he takes me aside. Sadly, he looks at me and says 'I'm seeing someone else. I think i love her'

I felt my heart break in two. Someone else? Love?
Adam had had girlfriends before, while i had boyfriends and while i didn't. But he would always say 'I don't feel for them as much as i feel for you'. So to hear he was in love? Confused and upset me.

In January i told him (in a drunken state) that i loved him. Again he rejected me, telling me he loved his girlfriend. That he couldn't entertain the thought of being with me, when he loved her so much.

From then i have kept my distance. Getting updates from my sister about how 'in love' they are. :cry: But last weekend i heard my sister talking to her hubby, about how Adam doesn't seem that happy anymore, and how possesive his girlfriend seems. I have a renewed sense of hope.

It's Bella's christening this weekend where i will see him again. Though his girlfriend is also invited :dohh:

But i just have this over whelming sense that we are meant to be together, and that eventually, we will be together. His girlfriend is just keeping him warm for me. I know that is such an awful thing to say, and if she makes him happy then yes, i want him to be happy. But if there is any chance they are not happy? If there is any chance we might be able to be together? I would jump at the chance!

I just want him so badly... every time i think of the perfect guy, or the guy i want to be with, i think of him! No other guy seems to hold a candle to him. I would be so good for him, i just know it! I know how well i would treat him, and i know i would get treated like a princess in return. I honestly think we are meant to be together. I just wish it was sooner rather than later!!

Sorry for the verrrry long story, and congrats if you managed to read all of it! Just feeling so loved up even if i haven't got him (yet!) :cloud9:


----------



## Lissa3120

I was totally into that then, i was looking for the next Page button to turn the page and find the ending!
I hope it works out for you, and I look forward to reading your ending!!
You have a real talent for writing by the way, i forgot that i was reading a thread not a romance novel.


----------



## Aidedhoney

Wow what a lovely romantic story..........had a tear in my eye

Pls keep us updated xx

Oh and good luck x


----------



## bloodbinds

Aww thanks ladies! I really hope there will be a happy ending...


----------



## Welshcob

oh what a lovely story!!! let us know what happens!!!


----------



## frankyzw

Wow, it looks like you've found your real love. All the best, hope it works out!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Aww that's absolutely lovely! I really hope you're right :) I bet it feels nice knowing there is still hope for love. I've given up completely but maybe I'll be surprised x


----------



## hopeandpray

i hope it all works out for you :hugs:


----------



## lou_w34

Oh it was so nice reading that! I actually felt like it was happening to me! You are a very good writer!

And i so hope it works out for you!!!!! You will have to let us know!!!

:hugs:

xx


----------



## Laura2919

Aww it sounds like there is definitely something strong there somewhere. 
If its meant to be it will be.. Maybe he is just a bit cautious because its been here and there with you two.
Maybe if he is not happy this is the time he needs to breakaway! Love happens in the most strangest and most annoying ways possible. 
For 14 weeks I thought I hate OH and every time he asked me how I felt I used to say I hate you I want nothing more to do with you and then that sunday out of the blue he sends a text asking how I feel and for the first time in them 14 weeks I admitted that I still loved him and understood he didnt so that would be it. To get a text back saying he felt the same and didnt know why I didnt say something sooner was shocking but it proves that things can happen in a split second that can change something forever... OH said that had I had not told him how i felt he would have walked away for good so maybe thats something lol.. fate??
Your young, live, be free, forgive and enjoy life.. Ask him one more time. Make it the last time you offer it and then that you will know whether or not its meant to be.. 

You seem to always find him and he seems to always find you.. At bad times but you always seem to get there! Maybe the one piece of the puzzle is not quite at the right angle. Give it a nudge lol.. 
:hugs: to you!


----------



## suzanne108

Awwwwwwww :D

I hope you get the boy! (even if they do have coodies)

xxxxx


----------



## billy2mm

aww hun!!!

i loved reading that and i really really really hope you get the guy and can have your sunset happy ending!!!

i personally would write to him or something saying how you will wait for him till say the end of the year and if he wants you then good if not then you can still be friends etc... that way he knows where he stands and it gives him plenty of time to sort out what he wants and lets him get it sorted and gives you both a bit of time so i wont end up looking like you stole him iygwim!

ooohhh im gonna be keeping a close eye on this thread to see if there are any updates!!!


----------



## purpledahlia

that was so nice to read! Hope its happy ending...


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

bloodbinds said:


> His girlfriend is just keeping him warm for me. I know that is such an awful thing to say, and if she makes him happy then yes, i want him to be happy.

I'm sorry, I truly believe you deserve to be happy but this was not a nice, romantic story to read. Other peoples relationships should be left well alone. If they split up all by themselves, fine, but don't purposefully set out to steal him from her. You really don't know what goes on behind closed doors. I hope you find your own happiness with somebody, because there really is somebody out there for you, you just need to be patient. Bare in mind, he could be *her* 'somebody'. xx


----------



## suzanne108

I don't think BB is looking to break up their relationship. Maybe just in the back of her mind she is hoping that things don't work out for them? I don't think there is anything wrong with that :flower:


----------



## bloodbinds

MrsBandEgglet said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> His girlfriend is just keeping him warm for me. I know that is such an awful thing to say, and if she makes him happy then yes, i want him to be happy.
> 
> I'm sorry, I truly believe you deserve to be happy but this was not a nice, romantic story to read. Other peoples relationships should be left well alone. If they split up all by themselves, fine, but don't purposefully set out to steal him from her. You really don't know what goes on behind closed doors. I hope you find your own happiness with somebody, because there really is somebody out there for you, you just need to be patient. Bare in mind, he could be *her* 'somebody'. xxClick to expand...

Where did i say i'm going to plot to break them up? Like i said, if he's happy with her, then i want him to be happy, which is why i'm leaving it alone. But the minute they are not together i'll be in there like a shot! Lol.

And i like to think it was a nice, romantic story to read. This story wasn't about how i plan to steal someones boyfriend. It was about me still believing in love, even after all i've gone through.

What i don't think is very nice is you coming into my thread and saying things like that. What a downer.





> if she makes him happy then yes, i want him to be happy




> From then i have kept my distance


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

bloodbinds said:


> MrsBandEgglet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> His girlfriend is just keeping him warm for me. I know that is such an awful thing to say, and if she makes him happy then yes, i want him to be happy.
> 
> I'm sorry, I truly believe you deserve to be happy but this was not a nice, romantic story to read. Other peoples relationships should be left well alone. If they split up all by themselves, fine, but don't purposefully set out to steal him from her. You really don't know what goes on behind closed doors. I hope you find your own happiness with somebody, because there really is somebody out there for you, you just need to be patient. Bare in mind, he could be *her* 'somebody'. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Where did i say i'm going to plot to break them up? Like i said, if he's happy with her, then i want him to be happy, which is why i'm leaving it alone. But the minute they are not together i'll be in there like a shot! Lol.
> 
> And i like to think it was a nice, romantic story to read. This story wasn't about how i plan to steal someones boyfriend. It was about me still believing in love, even after all i've gone through.
> 
> What i don't think is very nice is you coming into my thread and saying things like that. What a downer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if she makes him happy then yes, i want him to be happyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From then i have kept my distanceClick to expand...Click to expand...

I was perfectly polite to you, but no I don't agree with your attitude. How would you feel if that was your boyfriend/husband? It may very well be a 'downer' but such is life I'm sorry to say.


----------



## bloodbinds

MrsBandEgglet said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsBandEgglet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> His girlfriend is just keeping him warm for me. I know that is such an awful thing to say, and if she makes him happy then yes, i want him to be happy.
> 
> I'm sorry, I truly believe you deserve to be happy but this was not a nice, romantic story to read. Other peoples relationships should be left well alone. If they split up all by themselves, fine, but don't purposefully set out to steal him from her. You really don't know what goes on behind closed doors. I hope you find your own happiness with somebody, because there really is somebody out there for you, you just need to be patient. Bare in mind, he could be *her* 'somebody'. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Where did i say i'm going to plot to break them up? Like i said, if he's happy with her, then i want him to be happy, which is why i'm leaving it alone. But the minute they are not together i'll be in there like a shot! Lol.
> 
> And i like to think it was a nice, romantic story to read. This story wasn't about how i plan to steal someones boyfriend. It was about me still believing in love, even after all i've gone through.
> 
> What i don't think is very nice is you coming into my thread and saying things like that. What a downer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if she makes him happy then yes, i want him to be happyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From then i have kept my distanceClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was perfectly polite to you, but no I don't agree with your attitude. How would you feel if that was your boyfriend/husband? It may very well be a 'downer' but such is life I'm sorry to say.Click to expand...

You were not polite, you were patronising. Who puts kisses on a post where they have basically been saying you're a man-stealing bitch? Lol. 

What are you even doing in this section, on my thread? Just to put a downer on all the single woman??
Get off my thread and don't come back until you have suffered heart-break then a renewed sense of hope. Then maybe you'll have the slightest idea what it's like be able to feel love again and feel hope again, after so long of being lost. Then when you do feel it, and post about it, i'm going to put a downer on your thread and see how you like it.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

bloodbinds said:


> MrsBandEgglet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsBandEgglet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> His girlfriend is just keeping him warm for me. I know that is such an awful thing to say, and if she makes him happy then yes, i want him to be happy.
> 
> I'm sorry, I truly believe you deserve to be happy but this was not a nice, romantic story to read. Other peoples relationships should be left well alone. If they split up all by themselves, fine, but don't purposefully set out to steal him from her. You really don't know what goes on behind closed doors. I hope you find your own happiness with somebody, because there really is somebody out there for you, you just need to be patient. Bare in mind, he could be *her* 'somebody'. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Where did i say i'm going to plot to break them up? Like i said, if he's happy with her, then i want him to be happy, which is why i'm leaving it alone. But the minute they are not together i'll be in there like a shot! Lol.
> 
> And i like to think it was a nice, romantic story to read. This story wasn't about how i plan to steal someones boyfriend. It was about me still believing in love, even after all i've gone through.
> 
> What i don't think is very nice is you coming into my thread and saying things like that. What a downer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if she makes him happy then yes, i want him to be happyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From then i have kept my distanceClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was perfectly polite to you, but no I don't agree with your attitude. How would you feel if that was your boyfriend/husband? It may very well be a 'downer' but such is life I'm sorry to say.Click to expand...
> 
> You were not polite, you were patronising. Who puts kisses on a post where they have basically been saying you're a man-stealing bitch? Lol.
> 
> What are you even doing in this section, on my thread? Just to put a downer on all the single woman??
> Get off my thread and don't come back until you have suffered heart-break then a renewed sense of hope. Then maybe you'll have the slightest idea what it's like be able to feel love again and feel hope again, after so long of being lost. Then when you do feel it, and post about it, i'm going to put a downer on your thread and see how you like it.Click to expand...

Right, for a start, I will go anywhere I choose on this forum thank you very much and no I wasn't being patronising, I do genuinely believe that you deserve happiness but not with this man. He is with somebody else, so it's not 'love' as you describe it. You had your chance, leave him alone now. You're being extremely immature about this and with regards to the 'xx' on my initial post, if you look at the majority of my posts I have a habit of putting them on. I did not suggest you were 'a man-stealing bitch', I think you're being very over-dramatic and have completely overreacted. This is not a 'renewed sense of hope'; he's moved on, you should do the same, concentrate on making yourself happy with somebody else.
I may be putting 'a downer' on you, as a single woman, but you are asking if you have a chance with a man who is not single, hoping he may be unhappy enough to leave his girlfriend and you can what? Pick up the pieces? Despite your aggression towards me I do hope you meet somebody someday who will love and respect you and your daughter, but from my perspective; somebody in a committed, loving relationship, attitudes like yours make peoples relationships so fragile and it's frightening to think what damage can be caused.


----------



## bloodbinds

I really can not believe you are telling me what i believe is love or not. What i believe is hope. I believe i do love him, and i do have hope that one day we will be together.

Whatever insecurities you have, don't put them on me. I'm not out to steal him, i'm waiting patiently, if it doesn't work out i will let him know i am there for him, if he's still not interested, then fair enough, i can begin to move on. But i believe we are meant to be together. His girlfriend is very young and off to university soon, so if they make it through all that and stay together, then good on them, maybe they are meant to be? But a long distance relationship with a large age gap is doubtful to work out long term, so i think i have every right to hold hope.

And 'attitudes like mine' should not make relationships fragile. If a couple are happy together then they shouldn't worry about outside influences. The only time it can become a worry is if someone is actively trying to split them up, which i am not. I don't even speak to him any more, only when i see him out and about, and when i do i treat him as any other person. I don't understand how this can cause any damage? For all he knows i've moved on and don't even think about him like that any more.

So basically, i think you should stop telling me what i do or do not believe, you know nothing about me or my relationships, or my feelings, you've just randomly come on here, put a complete downer on me, insulted me, patronised me and belittled me. So i hope you are very happy with yourself, so if you've set out to p*ss me off, then well done, mission completed. Now do you mind leaving me alone? Find someone else to pick on perhaps? Thanks very much.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Oh for goodness sake! Life is too short for this kinda nonsense. Do what you want to do :rolleyes: Let's just hope when you are with this guy, some other girl doesn't suddenly decide that after years of pratting around she now wants to be with him so wonders if the two of you really are happy together, eh? Grow up love :dohh:


----------



## bloodbinds

I really don't know what i've meant to have done to you? Have i upset you in some other post at some point? I don't know how as unlike some people i don't go around upsetting and offending random people. You are been unnecessarily rude and offensive, which is causing me to think _you _are being the immature one. 

And yes, thank you, i will do what i want to do. I'm quite confused right now as to why you've started this and then carried it on when i asked you to stop. What ever thrill you've got from it you've obviously satisfied yourself. Very odd behaviour if you ask me. Are you feel insecure in your relationship so looking to take it out on me? Hmm.

And if i am ever with him and some other girl decides she's in love with him, good luck to her, cuz i'm not letting him go! Lol. As long as i can keep him happy, and if i can't, then it's obviously not meant to be, so i hope he can be happy with the next girl.

Now go annoy someone else, if that's your aim :-S


----------



## Aidedhoney

Any updates bloodbinds???

I for one thought it was a lovely story xx


----------



## malia

I think that was a lovely story. You have a really nice style of writing :) I hope it works out with him, it sounds like you really do love him. I also think it's very mature of you to say that you're happy for him to stay with his girlfriend if that's what makes him happy. :flower:


----------



## bloodbinds

:hugs: Thanks ladies 

No updates :-( Him and his girlfriend came to the christening. We chatted a bit and they left early. Argh. It's awkward chatting to him cuz i don't want to come across as if i'm flirting with him or anything! Lol. So i've got to be really careful, lol. But that's ok really, i don't mind!


----------



## suzanne108

Is he on any of the pics? :D


----------



## bloodbinds

have just tagged myself in a photo (that im not actually in lol) that has him in it! Go look on my profile! He's the tall mixed race guy in the back! Lol x


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh, just noticed his girlfriend is in the picture too! But you can't really see her, she's the one on the floor by his feet lol x


----------



## Aidedhoney

You have a sensible attitude good luck xx


----------



## suzanne108

Just seen it but from my phone so pic was tiny, need to remember to look on computer!

Actually from what I can see he looks like my type, I might come and steal him away from you and his gf ;)


----------



## bloodbinds

Nooooooooooo!!! I don't need _more _competition!!! Haha


----------



## bloodbinds

Just a tiny update from me!

Heard last week that Him and his girlfriend are moving in together :nope:

BUT

heard yesterday that they are on the rocks!! Apprently his girlfriend keeps stealing his phone and looking at it, and demanding to know if he is checking out other girls, and why does he take his phone to the bathroom, who is he texting etc and he's getting really fed up with it. And i think when they move in together, it's just going to get worse. They will love it for the first month, but then after a few more months i think (and hope) they will just get on each others nerves and decide they don't like each other anymore! - Hey, a girl can dream can't she?! Lol.

I give them until after Christmas! :devil: *evil laugh*


----------



## Aidedhoney

LOL

Thanks for the update x


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm sorry but I would hate to have another woman hoping my relationship doesnt work out so she can get with my man. I believe in sisterhood and looking out for other women. 

I've had to deal with my Bf's ex looming over our relationship from the start because she decided she wanted him back and its been really hard. I've felt insecure and possesive due to it, i've gone through his emails/fb etc because of her which is not who i am, but this is what happens when we feel threatened.

I know you said you aren't out to steal him etc, and i understand you love him but i really think you should move on and if its meant to be it will be but hoping they end and watching out for how their relationship is doing isnt nice. Imagine if you were her.


----------



## bloodbinds

Haha, no worries, i'm just trying to have a laugh so don't get upset about it. Sorry about your relationship, and you're right, i'd hate it if i were his girlfriend, but at the same time i'd also trust him completely so i still wouldnt be going through his phone etc :shrug:

Thanks for your comment and opinion - but you try being a single mum knowing the man you love is with another woman. So unless another Mr Right comes along, i think i'll stick with my guns here ;) Cheers anyway.


----------



## FBbaby

I can really sympathise with you, fate hasn't been on your side, each being single and available at the wrong time for each other. You have turned him down at times because you were sensible, first when you were too young and respectful or your sister, when you needed to focus on your baby. Both times these decision were very sensible and showed your maturity. I can therefore understand your frustration that when the time was finally right for you, when you were able to dedicate your time to him and was mature enough to make the relationship work, after he had waited for you all this time, he fell in love with someone else. It's a bitter twist of fate and I think you are dealing with it very well.

Let your gut feeling give you faith. I feel that you guys will be together again, but you won't need to do anything about it, just be patient and wait for the right time on BOTH side comes xx


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

I dont see how you can say youre not trying to steal him. You told him you loved him while he was in a relationship, now youre hoping his relationship ends? Looks to me like you've had several chances with him but he's only mr right when it suits you. If this story was the other way round and it was his gf posting on here about you telling him you loved him and hoping they break up the posts would be v different.


----------



## bloodbinds

x Hayley x said:


> I dont see how you can say youre not trying to steal him. You told him you loved him while he was in a relationship, now youre hoping his relationship ends? Looks to me like you've had several chances with him but he's only mr right when it suits you. If this story was the other way round and it was his gf posting on here about you telling him you loved him and hoping they break up the posts would be v different.



:rofl: I love how some people are getting wound up about _my _love life! Lol.

Calm down dear. My definition of trying to steal must be different to yours. I haven't spoken to him for months :shrug: no texts, no nothing! Even when he came to Bella's christening all we said was hi! Lol. I told him a loved him when he just started his relationship, when i was drunk and silly and didn't realise it was serious - like i had said, he had had relationships before but still told me me he loved me :shrug: no reason to think it would be different this time - unfortunatly it was! 

And yeah, i do hope it ends. I hope they realise they are not right for each other and break up. I hope it's a mutual decision and i hope neither gets hurt (I have no reason to dislike her, i dont want her hurt) but yes, i hope it ends. Sometime that hope is the only thing that keeps me going when i'm lonely on the nights. Doesn't mean i'm doing anything about it - i wouldn't anyway, even if i was that sort of person. I believe we are going to be together and i dont want any part in him breaking up with his GF - that has to be their decision.

So if me hoping i'll end up with the man of my dreams upsets you, well, too bad for you :thumbup:


----------



## bloodbinds

FBbaby said:


> I can really sympathise with you, fate hasn't been on your side, each being single and available at the wrong time for each other. You have turned him down at times because you were sensible, first when you were too young and respectful or your sister, when you needed to focus on your baby. Both times these decision were very sensible and showed your maturity. I can therefore understand your frustration that when the time was finally right for you, when you were able to dedicate your time to him and was mature enough to make the relationship work, after he had waited for you all this time, he fell in love with someone else. It's a bitter twist of fate and I think you are dealing with it very well.
> 
> Let your gut feeling give you faith. I feel that you guys will be together again, but you won't need to do anything about it, just be patient and wait for the right time on BOTH side comes xx


Ahh, thank you hun - at least some people understand! And you're right, i don't think i have to do anything about it, i'm quite content to sit back and to wait for it to happen, i'm sure i will eventually, and i'm willing to wait for him! :cloud9:


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Firstly DEAR, posting on a forum you have to be open to other peoples opinion. And maybe you'd like to change the way you put forward your posts cause you're coming across as a malicious woman, putting evil faces. As for the hope of you and him getting together being " the only thing that keeps you going " you have a beautiful daughter which should be more than enough. I think the way you spoke to one person in particular is discusting. Incase you aint noticed you dont have administrator underneath your name sweetie so you cant tell anyone to get off your thread and dont come back!. And as for it being " Too bad for me " I think you'll find its too bad for you clutching at straws for a man who's CLEARLY moved on.


----------



## lal

I see both sides of this - if him and her were really happy/strong together, then no, she wouldn't be checking his phone/email/etc. I don't think you're being malicious or unkind. But if you and he were really "meant" to be together, he wouldn't be with her, he knows how you feel and he is staying in his relationship - do you really want to be his "fallback" when/if it doesn't work out with her? I understand the daydream aspect of it, but I'd find a new crush to focus on, don't waste your time waiting for this guy's relationship to fall apart - he didn't wait for you.


----------



## bloodbinds

x Hayley x said:


> Firstly DEAR, posting on a forum you have to be open to other peoples opinion. And maybe you'd like to change the way you put forward your posts cause you're coming across as a malicious woman, putting evil faces. As for the hope of you and him getting together being " the only thing that keeps you going " you have a beautiful daughter which should be more than enough. I think the way you spoke to one person in particular is discusting. Incase you aint noticed you dont have administrator underneath your name sweetie so you cant tell anyone to get off your thread and dont come back!. And as for it being " Too bad for me " I think you'll find its too bad for you clutching at straws for a man who's CLEARLY moved on.


Meow! ;)


I don't think i have to be open to your opinion at all. Especially when it's wrong, hehe!

And the evil face was just for laughs hun, you have to stop taking things so seriously - life is too short! Just trying to add a little interested to my mundane love life - artists licence, so to speak.

And don't part quote me. I said keeps me going when i'm lonely on the nights. I'm hardly going to wake up my daughter late at night just because i fancy a cuddle, lol! It hasn't quite gotten that bad just yet! Lol.

And i think you'll find i can tell who ever i want to get off my thread ;) Doesn't really mean they have to or they will, but it's called freedom of speech. Like you said, it's a public forum, get used to it :thumbup:

As for me clutching at straws, as you so nicely put it, i clutch at what ever i like! All i have is hope, and that is good enough for me for now. Maybe they'll come a time when i realise i have to give up hope. Maybe they'll get engaged, maybe married. Maybe i'll be left with 'what-ifs' drifting through my head. But for now, i still have hope, and that's good enough for me.

But thanks for taking such a strong interest in my life, even if your opinion is a little harsh, when really, i'm just a lonely girl, clutching onto my straws for as long as i can, for what else can i do, when i truly believe he is The One? :cloud9:


----------



## ~KACI~

Come on ladies, lets move on shall we :)


----------



## Abigailly

x Hayley x said:


> Firstly DEAR, posting on a forum you have to be open to other peoples opinion. And maybe you'd like to change the way you put forward your posts cause you're coming across as a malicious woman, putting evil faces. As for the hope of you and him getting together being " the only thing that keeps you going " you have a beautiful daughter which should be more than enough. I think the way you spoke to one person in particular is discusting. Incase you aint noticed you dont have administrator underneath your name sweetie so you cant tell anyone to get off your thread and dont come back!. And as for it being " Too bad for me " I think you'll find its too bad for you clutching at straws for a man who's CLEARLY moved on.

Would you not hope for something you loved to turn out right for you?

I'm not defending BB I'm just saying, as a pretty much single mum in a very rocky relationship, sometimes I think about what could be. Sometimes I even do the old fashiomed vertion on this and put it in my diary. I do sometimes wish this guy that I 'almost' got with before I fell pregnant would come whisk me away, even if he does have a GF. Fair enough mine is lesss extreme but why can't we (single mothers united!) daydream for something more. We all do it, she's not acting on it. She's just venting her wdesires on here.


----------



## bloodbinds

lal said:


> I see both sides of this - if him and her were really happy/strong together, then no, she wouldn't be checking his phone/email/etc. I don't think you're being malicious or unkind. But if you and he were really "meant" to be together, he wouldn't be with her, he knows how you feel and he is staying in his relationship - do you really want to be his "fallback" when/if it doesn't work out with her? I understand the daydream aspect of it, but I'd find a new crush to focus on, don't waste your time waiting for this guy's relationship to fall apart - he didn't wait for you.


To be fair to him, he did wait for me. 5 years he spent waiting, lol!

And i don't think i'll be his fallback. If you end a relationship, you move onto the next one, that is just what happens. Doesn't mean you love your next BF/GF any less does it :shrug:

And he's not a crush, i believe he is The One. I've gone on other dates and things, it's just at the end of them, they don't even slightly compare to him! So it's not like i'm sitting at home twiddling my thumbs or anything, i'm getting on with my life. I don't believe in sitting around and pining lol. So i don't feel i'm wasting my time really, but i do feel he will be worth the wait :cloud9:


----------



## bloodbinds

~KACI~ said:


> Come on ladies, lets move on shall we :)

But that's the point, i can't move on! :rofl: Sorry, just my little joke there, hehe


----------



## bloodbinds

Abigailly said:


> x Hayley x said:
> 
> 
> Firstly DEAR, posting on a forum you have to be open to other peoples opinion. And maybe you'd like to change the way you put forward your posts cause you're coming across as a malicious woman, putting evil faces. As for the hope of you and him getting together being " the only thing that keeps you going " you have a beautiful daughter which should be more than enough. I think the way you spoke to one person in particular is discusting. Incase you aint noticed you dont have administrator underneath your name sweetie so you cant tell anyone to get off your thread and dont come back!. And as for it being " Too bad for me " I think you'll find its too bad for you clutching at straws for a man who's CLEARLY moved on.
> 
> Would you not hope for something you loved to turn out right for you?
> 
> I'm not defending BB I'm just saying, as a pretty much single mum in a very rocky relationship, sometimes I think about what could be. Sometimes I even do the old fashiomed vertion on this and put it in my diary. I do sometimes wish this guy that I 'almost' got with before I fell pregnant would come whisk me away, even if he does have a GF. Fair enough mine is lesss extreme but why can't we (single mothers united!) daydream for something more. We all do it, she's not acting on it. She's just venting her wdesires on here.Click to expand...

Exactly!

I really don't see what harm i'm doing by just hoping and venting on here for other single mummy friends to see :shrug:


----------



## Abigailly

bloodbinds said:


> Abigailly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x Hayley x said:
> 
> 
> Firstly DEAR, posting on a forum you have to be open to other peoples opinion. And maybe you'd like to change the way you put forward your posts cause you're coming across as a malicious woman, putting evil faces. As for the hope of you and him getting together being " the only thing that keeps you going " you have a beautiful daughter which should be more than enough. I think the way you spoke to one person in particular is discusting. Incase you aint noticed you dont have administrator underneath your name sweetie so you cant tell anyone to get off your thread and dont come back!. And as for it being " Too bad for me " I think you'll find its too bad for you clutching at straws for a man who's CLEARLY moved on.
> 
> Would you not hope for something you loved to turn out right for you?
> 
> I'm not defending BB I'm just saying, as a pretty much single mum in a very rocky relationship, sometimes I think about what could be. Sometimes I even do the old fashiomed vertion on this and put it in my diary. I do sometimes wish this guy that I 'almost' got with before I fell pregnant would come whisk me away, even if he does have a GF. Fair enough mine is lesss extreme but why can't we (single mothers united!) daydream for something more. We all do it, she's not acting on it. She's just venting her wdesires on here.Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> I really don't see what harm i'm doing by just hoping and venting on here for other single mummy friends to see :shrug:Click to expand...

My situation is even worse though... I have a fella! Slag I am.:haha:


----------



## bloodbinds

Abigailly said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abigailly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x Hayley x said:
> 
> 
> Firstly DEAR, posting on a forum you have to be open to other peoples opinion. And maybe you'd like to change the way you put forward your posts cause you're coming across as a malicious woman, putting evil faces. As for the hope of you and him getting together being " the only thing that keeps you going " you have a beautiful daughter which should be more than enough. I think the way you spoke to one person in particular is discusting. Incase you aint noticed you dont have administrator underneath your name sweetie so you cant tell anyone to get off your thread and dont come back!. And as for it being " Too bad for me " I think you'll find its too bad for you clutching at straws for a man who's CLEARLY moved on.
> 
> Would you not hope for something you loved to turn out right for you?
> 
> I'm not defending BB I'm just saying, as a pretty much single mum in a very rocky relationship, sometimes I think about what could be. Sometimes I even do the old fashiomed vertion on this and put it in my diary. I do sometimes wish this guy that I 'almost' got with before I fell pregnant would come whisk me away, even if he does have a GF. Fair enough mine is lesss extreme but why can't we (single mothers united!) daydream for something more. We all do it, she's not acting on it. She's just venting her wdesires on here.Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> I really don't see what harm i'm doing by just hoping and venting on here for other single mummy friends to see :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> My situation is even worse though... I have a fella! Slag I am.:haha:Click to expand...

Yeah but if it's rocky then no one would blame you for wondering and day dreaming! Lol. xx


----------



## suzanne108

When the world says "Give up", Hope whispers "Try it one more time".

:hugs:


----------



## bloodbinds

suzanne108 said:


> When the world says "Give up", Hope whispers "Try it one more time".
> 
> :hugs:


You are such a sap.:haha:


And isn't there something else you wanted to say to me...? Lol

Seriously though, thanks :D :hugs: x


----------



## suzanne108

I was trying to be nice because I felt kinda sorry for you! 

I could have called you a man stealing whore because, lets face it that is exactly what you are :grr:


----------



## bloodbinds

Lol. And proud! :dohh:


----------



## suzanne108

bloodbinds said:


> Lol. And proud! :dohh:

Clearly. Posting disgusting stories like this on a public forum :nope: shame on you. 



















:winkwink:


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Ok letting it go.. I really couldnt care less about your life. Good luck for the future.


----------



## bloodbinds

x Hayley x said:


> Ok letting it go.. I really couldnt care less about your life. Good luck for the future.

If that were true you wouldn't have posted in the first place! Lol!


Ohh Suz, looks like i might have another stalker on my hands. You can't just keep me to yourself you know, share the love ;-)

Ohh, maybe that's the answer to my problem?! Hehe. Maybe she'll share him! :rofl:


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

I didnt expect to be wasting this much time on it really... Im off now to spend some time with my fiance. Na night :) xx


----------



## bloodbinds

x Hayley x said:


> I didnt expect to be wasting this much time on it really... Im off now to spend some time with my fiance. Na night :) xx



Ohhh, rub it in, hope you feel very big and clever :thumbup:


----------



## expecting09

Before I go to spend some time on my own infront of the tele...

If I was you Pip, I'd feel exactly the same, pity there's noone decent round here to feel that way about :cry: Fate will come along soon


----------



## bloodbinds

expecting09 said:


> Before I go to spend some time on my own infront of the tele...
> 
> If I was you Pip, I'd feel exactly the same, pity there's noone decent round here to feel that way about :cry: Fate will come along soon

Fate will! For the both of us! :hugs: x


----------



## lily123

:hugs: If you believe that you love him and he's 'the one' hunni, then you go for it.
I say good for you for not letting go! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Donna35

Awww its like something from a film a real chick-flick - he loves you, you're too young...you love him he's with someone, ditto he loves you you're with someone...

I really believe you and Adam are meant to be and I hope you do get together. I'm not wishing heartache on his gf but they don't sound happy so it doesn't bode well for them IMO

I hope that you get together and nothing stands in the way this time. I think I'll be stalking this thread for updates too I love nothing more than a good romance (especially when I too am in a rocky relationship)

BTW loving your avatar your little girls pigtails are so cute xxx


----------



## aliss

x Hayley x said:


> I didnt expect to be wasting this much time on it really...* Im off now to spend some time with my fiance.* Na night :) xx

What a thing to write in the single parents section :wacko: You can't go off on a tangent about sisterhood and then finish off with that lovely gem.


----------



## AppleBlossom

:|


----------



## bloodbinds

aliss said:


> x Hayley x said:
> 
> 
> I didnt expect to be wasting this much time on it really...* Im off now to spend some time with my fiance.* Na night :) xx
> 
> What a thing to write in the single parents section :wacko: You can't go off on a tangent about sisterhood and then finish off with that lovely gem.Click to expand...


She knew exactly what she was saying - nice little dig from a woman getting married to a single mummy. Lovely woman isn't she?

Don't understand people like this at all :shrug: Why go out of your way to make a nasty comment? Baffles me!


----------



## bloodbinds

Donna35 said:


> Awww its like something from a film a real chick-flick - he loves you, you're too young...you love him he's with someone, ditto he loves you you're with someone...
> 
> I really believe you and Adam are meant to be and I hope you do get together. I'm not wishing heartache on his gf but they don't sound happy so it doesn't bode well for them IMO
> 
> I hope that you get together and nothing stands in the way this time. I think I'll be stalking this thread for updates too I love nothing more than a good romance (especially when I too am in a rocky relationship)
> 
> BTW loving your avatar your little girls pigtails are so cute xxx

Aww, thank you so much hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Missy89

Sorry for gatecrashing in here but I wanted to give you some hope so heres my story::flower:

I met my OH 6 years ago, I was 15 and lets just say flimsy with men/boys :blush: I was "on a break" when I met him, we hooked up but I decided he was too old and wouldnt put up with my ways like other guys would so we remained friends, chatted alot online still and seen each other a few times every year at different places, every time we seen each other one of us would be with someone - I was always dissapointed when he was and I could tell it was the same the other way round too:blush:

Then two years ago we met up (even tho we lived over 100miles apart!) and after a little while of travelling back and forth I knew I wanted to settle down and so did he, 9 months later I moved in with him, 9 months after that we were engaged and 5 months after that we're happily married for 2months!:cloud9:

So I completly understand, and must admit everytime I knew he was with someone I would want it too end- I don't care if that makes me a bad person I just sorta allways knew I was gunna end up being with him:shrug:

Sorry for rambling on but best of luck to you:flower: Just don't sit around and wait for him though make sure you enjoy yourself:hugs:


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh that is great Missy - thanks for sharing, it does give me hope!

And don't worry, i'm still out living my life while i'm waiting for him, lol. I know it will happen eventually, so i'm happy to going on living until it does! :D x


----------



## bloodbinds

Well i went out last week and Adam and his girlfriend were out :cry:

It was alright at first, then as Adam's GF started drinking more, she kept inviting me out onto the dance floor and i kept resisting, i'm not a fake person and i wont pretend to be her best friend when really i want to cry every time i see her, lol. Eventually though i felt kind of bad for her as no one wanted to go up to dance, so i let her drag me up, and then she went and got Adam up onto the dance floor next to me. I thought that was a bit odd (did she want me to dance with her OH even though she knows i fancy him??) But no... that wasn't the intention. She then proceeded to rub herself up against Adam and start snogging him right in front of me. So i left.

I got a text from my friend last night apologising for her behaviour, saying she was a silly little girl and apprently she had told another friend her plan to 'mark her territory' :dohh:

Well i texted adam and told him that he and his GF have been invited out for my birthday this saturday but can he please not come as its still really difficult for me to see them together and i hope he understands - well, i dont want to be upset and angry over them on my 21st do I?! Humph. So he texted back saying 'Ok,fine' and that was it. Which is so not like him :-/ I feel like i don't know him any more, and all his friends are in agreement! Apprently his GF very rarely lets him go out, and if he does then she has to be there and they will only stay out for a little while, none of his friends hear off him any more. It's so strange and ridiculous as this isn't Adam any more :-/

I also got another text off Adams friend saying he doesn't think they will be together much longer as Adam isn't getting fed up of her crap. But i have no idea how true that is, and i heard a similar rumour a little while ago! :shrug:

Also, i wondered, if they do break up... how long do i leave it? I mean, i dont want to be a rebound, and after coming out of a serious relationship he may just want to have some fun for a while, and i'm happy for him to go have his fun... but how about if he meets someone else while he's having fun!? Lol. Do i go straight in there or there is a time limit on these kind of things? I could always let him know that i am here, ready and waiting for when he wants a relationship again? Or is that wayyyy to desperate?! Lol.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

:hugs: if they were to break up i'd give it at least a few weeks before declaring interest and wouldn't let anything happen for a few months. Obviously no harm in meeting up though!

Fate works in funny ways, hopefully one day you'll see what she has in store for you and adam!

x


----------



## jess3012

aww i thought that was a lovely story and i really hope it comes true for you x

i would leave it a month or 2 before trying to make a go.


----------



## hazzabeanie

this has had me hooked :) its like something from a book :) hope it all works out for you i believe its ment to be xxx


----------



## bloodbinds

Ahhh, i love it when you girls give me support and hope - it really makes me smile!!! I will invite all my supporters to the wedding!!! Lol x


----------



## MummyJade

I loved reading your love story! i said Awww! a few times...
I hope you and him end up together....

I dont think your wrong in wanting to be with the man you love... no one can blame you for that. like you have said you haven't tried stealing him off his current GF.. 

and to be honest if it was me i would be secretly happy that his relationship is on the rocks.. not because he is upset or anything. but because there could be a chance for me to make him happy... 

If you have his mates texting you about his relationship maybe they think he still loves you or its his way of letting you know?? 

x


----------



## lily123

Hi hun :)
Sorry you had an awful time on your night out, his GF sounds like a complete bitch 'marking her teritory' - i think thats so cruel :(
I've majorly got my fingers crossed for you, a it is/was a similar situation for me and my OH, we met 5 years ago and we were never JUST friends iykwim, we fancied the pants off each other the entire time but couldn't be together because we both had a boyfriend/girlfriend at the time, his girlfriend was a little snake too, really posessive and awful to him a lot of the time, i knewwwww he'd be so much happier with me and it really hurt to see them together :s he went to work in japan for a little while, i had my daughter, etc. Now (FINALLY) after 5 years of waiting i've got him, and i'm sure as hell not letting go :)

Hang in there hun, it'll be well worth the wait :D rooting for you!
xxx


----------



## hazzabeanie

any update hun? xx


----------



## Blondie2008

This is the strangest thread ever!


----------



## lou_w34

Blondie2008 said:


> This is the strangest thread ever!

Why do you think that? :wacko:

x


----------



## lily123

lou_w34 said:


> Blondie2008 said:
> 
> 
> This is the strangest thread ever!
> 
> Why do you think that? :wacko:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Yeah, why? :wacko: x


----------



## bloodbinds

Blondie2008 said:


> This is the strangest thread ever!

Did you mean *most awesome* instead of strangest? Lol.




Update time!


I texted Adam a little while ago saying 'how are you' and he called me back saying i wasnt allowed to text him anymore, and we couldn't be friends! :cry:
Then i got several nasty texts off him saying i was putting a strain on his relationship (Even though i've not really spoken to him for a year?) And that i've been playing mind games (again, i dont see how i can play mind games when i've said about two words to him for the last year? I've barely seen him!) and that unfortunatly i was his past, but his currently girlfriend is his future and he wants nothing more to do with me.

However, my BIL went over to a mates on friday night and he was there with his girlfriend, and later BIL mentioned how harsh those texts were, and apprently Adam had no idea about them, and when he looked in his phone his sent box texts had been deleted and there were no messages off me in there (even though i did text back to his harsh texts) - so he thinks his girlfriend has been texting me without telling him. (but he could just be lying and just laying the blame on his GF so my BIL doesn't get pissed off with him) To be fair though, the texts didnt sound like him at all, as he really is the sweetest guy (usually)

But either way really, it totally sucks. I mean, i don't feel like i've done anything wrong? I've not been texting him, trying to tempt him away from his GF, i've not been calling him, or talking to him, or anything :shrug: i invited him to Bellas christening (but it was his GF who responded to the invite) and i said hi to him at that and that was it. Then since then i saw him at a friends birthday where again, i said hi and that was it.
So the two times i've seen him in the last year and i've done nothing :shrug: but those harsh texts (whether he sent them or not) make me out to be some kind of stalker or something when i've barely said two words to him?? Humph.

Anyway, it's thrown us right on the back burner. One of the harsh texts said that we might see each other around (we have loads of friends in common) but if i do he doesnt want me to go near him, or speak to him or even look at him (again, that really doesnt sound like him, so i'm inclinded to believe his GF text me that) - but it's fine. Whatever. I'm on the look out for a new man anyhow. I really don't believe they will be together forever. I really don't. Even if they get married some day, i don't think it will work out. And the say it doesn't work out, i'll be very interested to see what he has to say for himself. And even if he wants me then, odds are i will be with someone else (hopefully) and even if i'm not, i don't think i'll want him. Not after all this, there is only so long i can wait!

So i think that is my love story over with. You never know, things may change, they might break up next week and he'll be begging for forgiveness on my door step (hey, a girl can wish!) but for now i'm going to have to put a pin in it, and wait for another love story to begin...


----------



## aliss

Weird? Maybe she's a total whackjob...


----------



## xJG30

She sounds like a right nutjob, obviously she feels threatened by you being on the scene.

Hope you find your happiness somewhere :hugs:


----------

